# Translation of message



## Kanino

I am administrating a Facebook page for a group of people that are mainly Danish, but since they are in a university city they sometimes they have non-Danish people join their meetings or contact them.

The normal practice is that communications are in Danish or English, as 99% of visitors talk either and the same for Danes.

This one person wrote a little time ago the following, and all I can gather is that it is possibly Rumanian

"cf bradare esti bine lasa message"

When asked to write in either Danish or English the person have just written back "cf", which was ignored by the more active admin. But today he have written "cf" again.


Can anyone maybe help with a translation?


----------



## irinet

Hi,
It's Romanian netspeak: 1."how are you"/ 'what's up?' for '*cf*' (= ce faci?); 2. 'Are you ok?' for 'Eşti bine'?
3. 'Leave a message' - 'Lasă mesaj'.


----------



## Kanino

Thank you a lot irinet!

Can I just conclude it is a spam message, since the page is not of a personal character?

Can you (or someone else) maybe translate back from English something along the lines of

Hello.
Thank you for your message!
We are unfortunately not able to communicate with you in this language. 
For further communications please write in either Danish or English, and we will do our best to help you with anything we can.

Kind regards 
Yadayada


----------



## irinet

Though it is not a translation site here, I can suggest that you can write back something like this:

"Bună,

Vă mulțumim pentru mesaj, dar pentru o mai bună comunicare, vă rugăm să ne scrieți conform regulilor paginii, mai exact în limba engleză sau daneză. În caz contrar, vom concluziona ca fiind spam mesajul dumneavoastră.

Numai bine,
X"

See you,


----------



## Kanino

Thanks a lot for your help irinet


----------



## eva nicolae

A slight adjustment: "vom concluziona ca fiind spam mesajul dumneavoastra" is not correct in Romanian. One possible variant of the same meaning is "vom concluziona că mesajul dumneavoastră este spam".


----------



## irinet

One question, please: why do you consider my translation, or my way of  expressing that idea, incorrect on that part, if I may ask?


----------



## eva nicolae

"A concluziona" requires "că" after it, ie a clause. "ca fiind spam mesajul dumneavoastra" is not a clause, since it doesn't have a predicate.


----------



## irinet

Where does it write that there have to be two sentences? It's a simple non-finite clause following the verb 'a concluziona'. Hmmm!
I would prefer you to come with proofs and valid argumentation on that when correcting me.


----------



## eva nicolae

I doubt things like this are written anywhere for Romanian, since we do not have a dictionary of syntagmatics like other languages. Perhaps in some linguistic articles in academic journals, but I am not aware of any in this case. It is simply the literary use of the language, as far as I know it. I have never seen "a concluziona" used in this way (actually, many dictionaries make it intransitive, but I know it is often used transitively - "a concluziona că"). But I am not, of course, an authority on Romanian, so please feel free to ask someone better.


----------



## irinet

"Voi concluziona totul ca fiind o prejudecată", where you can see it is used transitively. And it is a transitive verb indeed. I don't need to ask anyone about this. I asked you as you were the one that said otherwise, and I needed arguments for that disagreement we have. (_Off-topic comments removed by moderator._)

_If the entire conversation had been about English, Norwegian btw, or any other language besides Romanian, it would  have certainly looked differently._


----------



## eva nicolae

I still believe "a concluziona" requires a clause after it, not a simple direct object. I am sorry to insist, since I see it doesn't make you happy. The whole sentence actually sounds to me unnatural in Romanian. But I will personally stop here.


----------



## irinet

The clause can be  a Direct Clause, too.

"_Voi concluziona că mă judeci greşit şi mă voi opri aici cu exemplele".

I know what is bothering you, instead: the verb "conclude" + "*ca*" (and not '*că*'!) + gerund.
_
But this could be another topic.


----------



## vincix

Tind să fiu de acord cu Eva. Dincolo de aspectele gramaticale, „vom concluziona ca fiind spam” sună rău în limba română. 

Pe de altă parte, nu sunt de acord cu nici una dintre voi în ceea ce privește alegerea verbului. Mi se pare genul de verb „leneș” pe care-l alegi când nu vrei să alegi sau nu știi (sau orice alt motiv) un alt verb mai potrivit și mult mai românesc și mai firesc: „a conchide”. „A concluziona”, deși corect și existent în limba română, sună prost în general oricum.


----------



## irinet

Ups! Cine foloseşte "conchide", astăzi?! Nu este în limbajul uzual.  (...)


----------



## vincix

Dacă trebuie să alegi între cele două, alegi oricând „conchide”, din motivele pe care tocmai le-am menționat. La fel ai putea argumenta că nu e în „limbajul actual” până la urmă nici „a concluziona”, care este un verb tare greoi în limba română. Mai repede parafrazezi: „a trage concluzia”, „a ajunge la concluzia” etc. E o problemă de stilistică până la urmă, iar „a conchide” este un verb încă foarte viu.


----------



## irinet

E viu, dar cam pretențios!


----------



## vincix

„Militez” oricum pentru omiterea lui „a concluziona” cu mult mai multă convingere decât pentru alegerea lui „a conchide”, care poate fi, de ce nu?, discutabilă.


----------



## irinet

Şi eu militez pentru dreptul de a alege modul de exprimare folosind una din multiplele opțiuni, 'a trage o concluzie', 'concluziona' (barbarism 'en vogue' - ok), 'a conchide' (mai rar - astăzi!).


----------



## eva nicolae

I wouldn't have used "a concluziona" either, not even a "conchide", both sound bookish and a bit pompous here - I personally do use them, but this didn't sound like the right context. I simply followed irinet's choice. I would have probably said "a trage concluzia că" or simply "a considera (mesajul un spam)". On the other hand, my goal was not to suggest an alternative or a better translation (I think the card has been sent ages ago!), but simply to point out a mistake.


----------



## vincix

irinet said:


> Şi eu militez pentru dreptul de a alege modul de exprimare folosind una din multele opțiuni, 'a trage o concluzie', 'concluziona' (barbarism 'en vogue' - ok), 'a conchide' (mai rar - astăzi!).


Aici nu e vorba de drepturi. Și eu pot spune acum că e dreptul meu să nu mai fac acordul verbului cu subiectul 
Și acum, într-adevăr, „a trage concluzia că” este probabil mai firesc decât oricare dintre cele două verbe-problemă.


irinet said:


> Nu oi fi tradus ca un profesionist, dar *corect, *cu siguranță, m-am exprimat!


De abia acum am citit asta. Îmi pare rău, dar nu sunt de acord. Mă îndoiesc și de corectitudinea gramaticală, iar dacă ea într-adevăr există, pur și simplu nu sună românește, ceea ce mi se pare de fapt mai important. Sunt multe exprimări corect gramaticale care nu-și au locul în limba română


----------



## vincix

(...) Dacă vrei (...) să vin cu o formă completă, fie: „În caz contrar, vom fi nevoiți să considerăm acest mesaj ca fiind spam” sau alte multe variante. (...)


----------



## irinet

Deci, nu eşti de acord cu 'a concluziona', să înțeleg? Acest verb sau _barbarism _te deranjează, de fapt.

Atunci, dacă e doar atât, e ok. După cum spuneam, alegerea ne aparține. 

De curiozitate, de ce nu l-ai folosit pe 'a conchide'?


----------



## eva nicolae

vincix, I know a lot of people say it, but I find "a considera ca fiind spam/bun/rău et cetera" very awkward. Good old Romanian would simply say "a considera spam/bun/rău and so on". It's like the ubiquitous "diferit faţă de" instead of "diferit de" or "am lucrat ca şi profesor" instead of "ca profesor".


----------



## vincix

Va trebui să ma repet, de dragul argumentului,  (...). Chiar acceptând „a concluziona”, propoziția este greșită din toate punctele de vedere. Nu poți spune „a concluziona ca fiind spam mesajul dumnneavoastră”, la fel cum nu poți spune, „a conchide ca fiind spam mesajul dumneavoastră”.

Poți recunoaște că „a concluziona” și a „conchide” funcționează la fel din punct de vedere gramatical. Ori spui „concluzionez/conchid că”, ori ”am concluzionat/am conchis” și nu mai adaugi nimic. Propoziția sună foarte prost și pentru că „mesajul”, care este complement direct, este trântit la sfârșit.

(...)

Și da, ai dreptate din nou Eva, „fiind” e redundant și uneori sună prea prost. Alteori, totuși, poate avea un anume efect stilistic care adaugă ceva. Nu e complet inutil. Dar aici probabil că nu era cazul.


----------



## irinet

Deci, regula cum că limba română nu are în mod obligatoriu o poziție fixă a cuvintelor într-o propoziție (topica) nu mai este valabilă. Ştii de când s-a schimbat aceasta, Vincix?!

Ce să zic. Şi eu m-am lămurit d-abia acum.

(...)

_Sweet dreams!_


----------



## farscape

This thread is now closed for moderation.


----------

